# Debian sur Mac et son login ?



## 3zig (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai installé Debian que j'avais téléchargé sur le site de Parallels. Tout s'est bien passé, sauf qu'il demande un login et un mot de passe pour s'ouvrir, j'ai mis mon mot de passe, celui que j'ai inscrit pour mon Mac, mais rien n'y fait ! 
Auriez-vous une idée de ce qu'il faut faire ? 
je vous remercie d'avance,
3zig


----------



## Wund3r (27 Janvier 2009)

3zig a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai installé Debian que j'avais téléchargé sur le site de Parallels. Tout s'est bien passé, sauf qu'il demande un login et un mot de passe pour s'ouvrir, j'ai mis mon mot de passe, celui que j'ai inscrit pour mon Mac, mais rien n'y fait !
> Auriez-vous une idée de ce qu'il faut faire ?
> je vous remercie d'avance,
> 3zig



Mot de passe pour ouvrir quoi Parallels ? Ou pour ouvrir une session sur debian ?


----------



## 3zig (28 Janvier 2009)

merci pour votre réaction, je précise ma question : le login et mot de passe pour DEBIAN (et j'ai rencontré le même problème avec Ubuntu et Kubuntu, ils demandent tous un mot de passe et un login pour se lancer)

merci d'avance


----------



## GillesF (28 Janvier 2009)

Logique... c'est ceux que tu as dû entrer au moment de l'installation


----------

